# I'm new here!!!



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'll start by telling some about myself. My name is Amanda and I am 22 years old from Venus Texas. I live and work at Cedar Hill Quarter Horses owned by my parents, Vicki and Guy Morgan. Although my main duties are slave labor, lol, I also help with everything from picking stallions and careing for mares, to delievering and imprinting babies. 

Our Operation-
We strive to breed and raise top quality Western Pleasure and Halter Prospects. We breed our mares to some of the top studs in each discipline with the goal to produce babies that are conformationaly correct with strong bones and good minds. 
We only produce 3 to 4 foals a year, believing in quality not quantity. Our foals are imprinted at birth and handled daily. They will lead load, stand for farrier etc., before being offered for sale. All of our horses receive excellent vet care, regular farrier visits, are wormed regularly and are fed high quality feed, coastal hay and alfalfa.
Our mares carry the bloodlines of Mito Commander, Skipa Star Jr. Gold Coast Review, Skipa Star, Skipa Stardust, Boston Mac, Quincy Feature, Obvious Conclusion, Concention, Native Dancer, Blue Max, Windchester, Mr. Tailwind, Raise A Native, Goldseeker Bars, Skipper W, Sein Fein, Impressive & Zip Zillion. All of our mares are UC Davis tested N/N for HYPP.
You can find our website at Cedar Hill Quarter Horses - Breeders of fine quality Western Pleasure and Halter Prospects, Texas.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You have some beautiful horses. Have fun posting.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## CedarHillQuarterHorses (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you soo much! I look forward to posting more of the Horses as well as the other critters that run around here.


----------

